# Moving an Aquarium roughly 1 foot, and then back



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey,

My new townhouse is having it's 1 year maintenance done. I have a 46 gallon tank against a wall that needs to be painted. Any suggestions on a procedure for getting it away from the wall? It doesn't have to go far. 

Is it safe to move if I drain a bunch of water out of it? I'm worried about cracking it, breaking seals, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

For a 46 if you drain out 30+ gallons you shouldn't have too much problem sliding the tank. As long as you don't jar the stand too much it should be fine. I've slid a 90 before. I had felt pads covering the base of the stand already so it slid pretty easy.


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

tony's completely right, just get a few people to help you move it and just move it real slow. it shouldn't be a problem i just got a 210 gallon with stand and iv been able to pull it off the wall to work back there (its empty but still heavy). so im thinking you shouldn't have a problem. cheers Connor


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I small chunk of carpet flip upside down slide very well if you can slip a couple pieces under the stand.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I'll let you guys know how it goes.

I'm definitely concerned about lifting the tank/stand to get anything under it. I'll try the carpet trick if we can't get it moving, but I'm sure we'll be able to when the water level is down.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

I ended up not having to move the tank. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Well that works out hahaha good stuff


----------

